# Additional 'special' routes available for 1,000 point redempti



## soitgoes (Jan 12, 2009)

I posted this over at FlyerTalk, but I thought folks on this board who don't frequent FT might benefit from this notice.

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-gues...ial-routes.html

The following routes have joined the Cascades®, Pacific Surfliner®, Capitol Corridor®, San Joaquins®, Hiawatha®, and Downeaster® as "special routes":

The Lincoln Service®, Illini Service®, The Carl Sandburg®, Missouri Service®, The Kansas City Mule, The St. Louis Mule, The Illinois Zephyr®, The Saluki®, The Hoosier State®, The Pere Marquette®, The Piedmont®, and The Heartland Flyer®.

Special routes can be redeemed for 1,000 points in coach and 1,500 in business class.

The online booking engine seems to be working properly with these reduced point levels.

https://amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cfm?ca...=zone_chart.cfm

With the exception of the Pennsylvanian west of Harrisburg, I think now all short haul Amtrak routes are either in the Northeast zone or are Special Routes.


----------



## RRrich (Jan 12, 2009)

WOWEE HOWEE!!!

That means that from St Louis it will cost me only 1000 points to get to Chicago or Kansas City. I'm not sure I want to use my points that way, but it sure is nice to have the option


----------



## AAARGH! (Jan 12, 2009)

soitgoes said:


> I posted this over at FlyerTalk, but I thought folks on this board who don't frequent FT might benefit from this notice.
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-gues...ial-routes.html
> 
> The following routes have joined the Cascades®, Pacific Surfliner®, Capitol Corridor®, San Joaquins®, Hiawatha®, and Downeaster® as "special routes":
> ...


Do you consider the "Wolverine" and "Blue Water" to be short-haul routes? I'm not saying either way, but if the others are special routes, shouldn't these two be as well?

Oh Well.


----------



## chuljin (Jan 12, 2009)

soitgoes said:


> I posted this over at FlyerTalk, but I thought folks on this board who don't frequent FT might benefit from this notice.
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-gues...ial-routes.html
> 
> The following routes have joined the Cascades®, Pacific Surfliner®, Capitol Corridor®, San Joaquins®, Hiawatha®, and Downeaster® as "special routes":
> ...


Two other exceptions I thought of as soon as I noticed this change: The Wolverine and Blue Water.

OK, AAARGH's post and mine crossed in the mail. AAARGH indeed.


----------



## soitgoes (Jan 12, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> Do you consider the "Wolverine" and "Blue Water" to be short-haul routes? I'm not saying either way, but if the others are special routes, shouldn't these two be as well?


Yeah, I consider them short-haul. Unfortunately, they aren't "special".


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 12, 2009)

soitgoes said:


> Yeah, I consider them short-haul. Unfortunately, they aren't "special".


That's what I've heard!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 12, 2009)

Wouldn't the keystone be considered a short haul route?? and what about the Ethan Allen Express??


----------



## soitgoes (Jan 12, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Wouldn't the keystone be considered a short haul route?? and what about the Ethan Allen Express??


They're in the Northeast zone, which is a different special area.

AGR doesn't bill these as "short-haul" routes; they bill them as "special routes". It was I who observed that the majority of short-haul routes are now either Northeast or Special routes.


----------



## diesteldorf (Jan 13, 2009)

AAARGH said:


> soitgoes said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this over at FlyerTalk, but I thought folks on this board who don't frequent FT might benefit from this notice.
> ...


I thought the Wolverine didn't qualify because it wasn't state-funded. Aren't all the special routes also ones where states have put up a lot of the dough to run them?


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Jan 13, 2009)

diesteldorf said:


> I thought the Wolverine didn't qualify because it wasn't state-funded. Aren't all the special routes also ones where states have put up a lot of the dough to run them?


Maybe its because it crosses a "zone", making calculations too complex?

Nearly all the new routes seem to be originating in Chicago, and all the nearby cities. Ie Kansas City, Quincy, St Louis, Carbonsale, Indy, Grand rapids, Milwakee, etc.

Odd to exclude Port Huron, and Pontiac from that pattern, unless, like I said, for zone reasons.

Curious though- Someone mentioned a while ago if you link 2 'special routes', you still only use 1000 points. So, in theory, you could do Carbondale to St Louis for 1000, and not need a return ticket?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

HP_Lovecraft said:


> diesteldorf said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the Wolverine didn't qualify because it wasn't state-funded. Aren't all the special routes also ones where states have put up a lot of the dough to run them?
> ...


The border of the midwest zone is Port Huron - so a trip from Port Huron to Chicago is all in one zone. So there goes that theory.


----------



## John Bredin (Jan 13, 2009)

diesteldorf said:


> I thought the Wolverine didn't qualify because it wasn't state-funded. Aren't all the special routes also ones where states have put up a lot of the dough to run them?


You're correct, the Wolverine isn't state-funded and isn't a special route. However:

1) the Blue Water *is* funded by Michigan but not included as a special route. This can't be an issue of Michigan somehow not participating in the "special route" program* because the Pere Marquette, another Michigan-funded train, is now a special route.

2) the Hoosier State is *not* sponsored by any state, despite the name implying otherwise, but *is* included as a special route.

*Is there such a thing, where the relevant states request or pay for special route status, or is the special route designation wholly an internal Amtrak decision?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 13, 2009)

John Bredin said:


> *Is there such a thing, where the relevant states request or pay for special route status, or is the special route designation wholly an internal Amtrak decision?


I could be wrong, but I don't think that the State's have any say in what is determined to be a "Special route" or not. Many of the State's have a say in what the price of a seat is, but AGR is outside of their purview. AGR is an Amtrak only thing and Amtrak only need worry that they aren't costing a State extra money by offering a reward that under values the seat.


----------



## soitgoes (Jan 13, 2009)

HP_Lovecraft said:


> Curious though- Someone mentioned a while ago if you link 2 'special routes', you still only use 1000 points. So, in theory, you could do Carbondale to St Louis for 1000, and not need a return ticket?


I know you can add the Thruway bus segments to the special routes award tickets, but I'm not sure if you can combine two special routes together without redeeming extra points. In any case, a roundtrip ticket wouldn't be valid. You might be able to book St. Louis-Chicago-Grand Rapids all on one ticket.

As for deciding what routes to include as "Special" award routes, I would imagine that it's an Amtrak decision based on ridership, fares, and internal accounting.


----------



## Rumpled (Jan 13, 2009)

Apparently a trip using the Pacific Surfliner say to LAX, then thruway to Bakersfield and then the San Joaquins is only 1000 points and that's two "special" routes.

Someone mentioned doing this when I inquired.


----------



## Guest_MontanaJIm_* (Jan 31, 2009)

do you think one could go from San Diego or LA all the way to Arcata, California for 1,000 points? The last poster said he heard someone getting as far as the san Joaguins--but then there is a thruway bus available from somewhere on the line (i think Martinez) that goes to Arcata.


----------



## Guest_MontanaJim_* (Mar 31, 2009)

"do you think one could go from San Diego or LA all the way to Arcata, California for 1,000 points? The last poster said he heard someone getting as far as the san Joaguins--but then there is a thruway bus available from somewhere on the line (i think Martinez) that goes to Arcata. "

can anyone answer the above question? im wondering what the most bang for the buck is on getting a 1,000 pt reward. if the above doesnt work, what about something like san diego to Fresno via thruway bus LA-Bakersfield?


----------



## sechs (Apr 1, 2009)

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?showtopic=26374

And if you really want to know, just call up AGR and ask. It isn't super-secret information that they hide.


----------

